# Painted For Gold, 3-year-old QH stallion.



## Gera (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I went to one of my friends last Thursday, whom runs a Quarter Horse ranch just over the border of Germany. She asked if I could photograph her 3-year-old QH stallion Painted For Gold aka Toby.
I have photographed him before, only 3 years ago when he was a foal. He had turned in to an impressive, athletic stallion.

Toby is a stallion with two sides. He is a big attentionseeker and loves to cuddle, but once on the move, he is a very wild and impressive mover.

Painted For Gold a few months old.









And now..


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I think thats a paint, not a Quarter horse...


----------



## Gera (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, I just see it now. Oops! I had QH in my head the whole time, thanks for correcting me!
Toby is a *Paint*, not a QH.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't care either way!!! That horse is shocking dude! He's the most beautiful paint I've ever seen. I'm extremely jelous.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Daanangggg. That's one gorgeous horse!  

And you did a great job photographing the gorgeous beast!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_*faints* You're soooo uber lucky to work/photograph such an amazing animal!_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the side saddle mark on him! He is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW he is amazing!!!! =)


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I also have to say that's the most beautiful horse I've ever seen. I LOVE paints, but that guy is marked up gorgeous!!!! WOW.


----------



## TB4life (Mar 19, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous!!!! I don't think I'd ever get tired of just looking at him!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

omg! i almost fainted when i saw the first picture of him now!!! haha hes gorgeous! for some reason i had it in my head that they only do dressage over there in germany, lol.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

Trinity said:


> I think thats a paint, not a Quarter horse...


You do know quarter horses CAN have paint markings right.....


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS! Oh, my!
Could you come photograph my horses now?lol


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> You do know quarter horses CAN have paint markings right.....


Not like his. If they could, there wouldn't be a paint registry.
Again, STUNNING!


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow...

If only you could kiss them in turn them into princes, could you IMAGINE!? haha!!


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Not like his. If they could, there wouldn't be a paint registry.
> Again, STUNNING!


that is also why they dual register ...


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> that is also why they dual register ...


OK, BarnPrincess. if you want to start a freakin fight with me, go ahead. Just don't pretend like you know everything,a nd come on threads like this to just point out htings that don't matter on a Pic Forum. Yes, they dual register, but not every paint can be dual registered, and vice versa. They have certain guidlines to that.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL i didnt start a fight. just pointing out facts.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

BREATHTAKING.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! What an incredible guy!
AMAZING to see how he's changed since he was a little guy. Great job with the photos! Will be hoping to see more =)


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He was a beautiful colt, but now... WOW. I love his markings!! I havent seen many paints here in SA, Ive seen a few, but NOTHING like him! 

And to think I call Love Story a beast lol


----------

